# transfert mac vers pc



## sebx (23 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,
Merci a ceux qui mont répondut au sujet de mon mac LC.
Sur se même LC j'ai des documents textes tapé sous claris works et il possible de les transférer sur un pc (sous windows) en utilisant une disquettes ? 
Promis Promis je le ferais plus, AÏÏÏÏ tapé pas si fort sa fais mal


----------



## Billgrumeau (23 Mars 2004)

Oui, mais il faut que la disquette soit formatée sur le PC et que (OS 7, 8 et 9?) la lecture PC (c'est pas comme ça que ça s'appelle, je ne me souviens plus) ne soit pas déactivée sur le Mac (c'est dans le gestionnaire d'extensions que ça se passe). Encore faut-il que le Mac et le PC ait un lecteur de disquette et que les fichiers ne dépassent pas les 1,44 Mo. Bon courage.


----------



## mad'doc (24 Mars 2004)

Et il faut penser à ajouter l'extension à la fin du nom du fichier


----------



## Oizo (24 Mars 2004)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il faut que la disquette soit formatée sur le PC et que (OS 7, 8 et 9?) la lecture PC (c'est pas comme ça que ça s'appelle, je ne me souviens plus) ne soit pas déactivée sur le Mac (c'est dans le gestionnaire d'extensions que ça se passe).



Le LC ne lit pas les disquettes PC ! C'est que à partir des processeurs PowerPC il me semble qu'il est possible de formater et lire des disquettes au format DOS sur Mac.

La solution dans le cas du LC est d'installer sur le PC un petit logiciel (je ne sais plus son nom), qui permette de lire les disquettes formatées Mac.


----------



## Bernard53 (24 Mars 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Le LC ne lit pas les disquettes PC ! C'est que à partir des processeurs PowerPC il me semble qu'il est possible de formater et lire des disquettes au format DOS sur Mac.(...)


Pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depuis System 6, le plus vieux système Mac que j'ai utilisé, le Mac sait lire les disquettes formatées DOS. Il existait Apple File Exchange (AFE), sous Système 6 - je crois - et Système 7 puis il y a eu le tableau de bord Échange PC/Macintosh et finalement Échange de fichiers. Autant dire que cela fait un bail que le Mac sait lire et formater les disquettes DOS alors que Windows XP ne sait toujours pas lire une disquette Mac. De toute façon cela fonctionnait sur des Mac Classic, SE, SE 30, donc à fortiori cela fonctionne sur un LC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations.


----------



## Oizo (25 Mars 2004)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'ai jamais réussi que ce soit sur un SE/30 ou un LC III, à formater ou lire une disquette en DOS, je n'avais pas l'option dans la boîte de dialogue d'initialisation. 

Les disquettes vierges étaient la plupart du temps formatées DOS et je devais à chaque fois les formater Mac pour les utiliser.

Ce n'est qu'à partir de mon Performa 5200 que j'ai pu lire ces disquettes.


----------



## Bernard53 (25 Mars 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh bien désolé ! Le SE/30 supporte Système 6.0.7 qui contient le dossier Apple File Exchange dans la disquette Compléments système. Il supporte également Système 7.1 et le dossier Apple File Exchange est dans la disquette Utilitaires 1. Le LC III est fourni avec Système 7.1 qui fonctionne grâce à System Enabler 003 et il y a aussi le dossier Apple File Exchange. Bien sûr cet utilitaire n'est pas installé par défaut, il faut aller le chercher sur les disquettes fournies avec le Mac et l'installer volontairement.
À partir de Système 7.1 vous pouvez supprimer le dossier Apple File Exchange et mettre le tableau de bord Echange PC/Macintosh d'une version ultérieure du système. J'ai ainsi, au travail, un vieux LC III qui fonctionne avec le tableau de bord Echange PC/Macintosh d'un système 7.1.2P issu d'un Performa 630 et croyez moi il lit, et formate, très bien les disquettes au format DOS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations.


----------



## Oizo (26 Mars 2004)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien désolé ! Le SE/30 supporte Système 6.0.7 qui contient le dossier Apple File Exchange dans la disquette Compléments système. Il supporte également Système 7.1 et le dossier Apple File Exchange est dans la disquette Utilitaires 1. Le LC III est fourni avec Système 7.1 qui fonctionne grâce à System Enabler 003 et il y a aussi le dossier Apple File Exchange. Bien sûr cet utilitaire n'est pas installé par défaut, il faut aller le chercher sur les disquettes fournies avec le Mac et l'installer volontairement.
> À partir de Système 7.1 vous pouvez supprimer le dossier Apple File Exchange et mettre le tableau de bord Echange PC/Macintosh d'une version ultérieure du système. J'ai ainsi, au travail, un vieux LC III qui fonctionne avec le tableau de bord Echange PC/Macintosh d'un système 7.1.2P issu d'un Performa 630 et croyez moi il lit, et formate, très bien les disquettes au format DOS.
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben si j'avais su ça il y a quelques années, ça m'aurait bien servi !
J'aurais dû regarder la disquette "Compléments système" de plus près !


----------



## Bernard53 (27 Mars 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'aurais dû regarder la disquette "Compléments système" de plus près !


Il est vrai que l'on néglige trop souvent le contenu de ce qui est devenu le dossier Compléments Apple, peut-être aussi quelquefois le manque de curiosité ! ou le trop grand empressement à utiliser une nouvelle machine.

Salutations.


----------



## sebx (3 Avril 2004)

Bonjour a tous,
Le transfert a trés bien fonctionné avec "apple file exchange" le programme se trouvé dans la disquette utilitaire 2. Une fois lancé et instalé sur le mac les disquettes formaté en MsDos sont parfaitement reconnut et accéssible en lecture/écriture. j'ai put trés facilement transféré tous mes dossiers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les seuls soucis dut a la conversions sont quelques éspaces en trop de temps en temps. Vraiment pratique comme utilitaire apple nous prouve encore une fois la recherche de l'utile pour l'utilisateur et son ouverture vers le reste du monde informatique.
En éspérant que se post puisse servir a d'autre.
@++


----------

